# Observation Question



## abc1099 (Dec 5, 2011)

We are the attending physician to a patient who was admitted to Observation by the Internal Medicine Hospitatlists.  We went in later that day and saw the patient so can we bill for that day and what code would we use?  We dishcarged the patient the following day, that code I know.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## ajs (Dec 5, 2011)

abc1099 said:


> We are the attending physician to a patient who was admitted to Observation by the Internal Medicine Hospitatlists.  We went in later that day and saw the patient so can we bill for that day and what code would we use?  We dishcarged the patient the following day, that code I know.  Thanks for the help.



Yes you can bill a subsequent visit since the hospitalist would bill for the admit.


----------

